# Symphonic TV Digital Audio Output



## JDMek7 (Sep 22, 2009)

So i recently posted about an audio out for my TV, which this is a Symphonic RSIWF2706, its not an ancient TV for it actually has the RGB connections (yay.:normal, well i tried a Digital Coaxial Cable in the Digital Audio Coaxial Output and plugged that into my Digital Audio Coaxial Input on my reciever which is about 2 years old now and I still have no sound coming from the output. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how i can get sound from my TV into my receiver somehow??? I cant seem to find a "converter" box to send audio out. i was thinking maybe a Y cable to run from the Digital Audio out into a RCA red and white sound and try that to input in my reciever. I have even called Symphonic and they said it was too old to assist with :laugh: so anyone how has more knowledge than myself could help please do its much much appreciated!!


----------

